# Öffenlicher Bereich > Thailand News >  Mae Sai - Auslaender toetet Thai Eindringling...

## Samuianer

...wie die Thai Rath Heute berichtet, hat ein Auslaender einen mit einer Schusswaffe bewaffneten Thai, der die hochschwangere Frau des Auslaenders als Geisel genommen hatte und nachdem sie um Hilfe rief, zweimal in den Kopf , ihn selbst in die Schulter, geschossen hatte, ueberwaeltigt und in einem nahen Gewaesser (Klong) ertraenkt!


Bin mal gespannt ob und wie hoch die Strafe fuer den betroffenen Auslaender ausfaellt, vorallem ob wir davon noch mal was zu hoeren/lesen bekommen!



Fuer die, die des Lesens maechtig sind, hier der Original Text:

อัลเดร์ ราเปล หลุยส์ แอนเดร์
ฝรั่งใจเด็ด มือเปล่าสู้โจร กดน้ำ-ดับ [26 พ.ย. 50 - 12:10]

เมื่อเวลา 00.10 น. วันที่ 25 พ.ย. พ.ต.ต.ธวัชชัย ระวังศรี สารวัตรเวร สภ.แม่สาย จ.เชียงราย รับแจ้งมีเหตุจี้ชิงทรัพย์และทำร้ายเจ้าทรัพย์ได้รับ  บาดเจ็บที่บ้านเลขที่ 224/1 หมู่ 7 บ้านสันเกล็ดทอง ต.โป่งงาม จึงรายงานให้ พ.ต.อ.ทิวธวัช นครศรี ผกก. พ.ต.ท.ธรรมศักดิ์ ปิ่นทอง รอง ผกก.ป. พ.ต.ท.ถนอมศักดิ์ ยศแผ่น รอง ผกก.สส. พ.ต.ท.ถนอม นาถิเลิศ สวป. นำกำลังชุดสืบสวนเดินทางไปตรวจสอบ



ที่เกิดเหตุเป็นบ้านไม้ชั้นเดียวตบแต่งอย่างดี ส่วนรอบบ้านอยู่ระหว่างก่อสร้างรีสอร์ตอีกหลายห  ลัง บนเนื้อที่ประมาณ 7 ไร่ บริเวณลานหน้าบ้านพบเลือดกองใหญ่และสิ่งของเครื่องใช  ้ภายในบ้านกระจัดกระจาย มีร่องรอยคล้ายต่อสู้กันรุนแรง ส่วนริมคลองชลประทานหลังบ้าน พบศพชายฉกรรจ์ไม่ทราบชื่อ อายุประมาณ 30 ปี สูงราว 160 ซม. สวมชุดลายพรางทหาร ใส่รองเท้าเดินป่า แพทย์ลงความเห็นเสียชีวิตเพราะขาดอากาศหายใจ ค้นในตัวไม่พบหลักฐานเป็นใคร ในกระเป๋ากางเกงพบปืนพก .22 พร้อมกระสุน 19 นัด และกระสุนปืน .38 อีก 24 นัด ส่วนหน้าบ้านพบปืนพก .38 ตกอยู่ ในลูกโม่มีปลอกกระสุนคาอยู่ 6 ปลอก



นอกจากนั้นทราบว่ามีผู้บาดเจ็บอีก 2 คนถูกนำส่ง รพ.แม่สายก่อนแล้วทราบชื่อนางลัดดา โยคะวิสัย อายุ 31 ปี เจ้าของบ้าน กำลังตั้งท้องแก่ 8 เดือน ถูกยิงด้วยกระสุนปืน .38 เข้าศีรษะฝังใน 2 นัด อาการสาหัส และนายอัลเดร์ ราเปล หลุยส์ แอนเดร์ อายุ 36 ปี ชาวฝรั่งเศส สามีนางลัดดา ถูกยิงด้วยกระสุนปืนขนาดเดียวกัน เข้าไหล่ซ้าย 1 นัด ถูกส่งต่อที่ รพ.เชียงรายประชานุเคราะห์ทั้งคู่ โดยแพทย์รีบผ่าตัดนำเด็กออกมาด้วยความปลอดภัย เป็นเด็กผู้หญิง ร่างกายสมบูรณ์แข็งแรงดี ส่วนนางลัดดา แม่หนูน้อยอาการยังเป็นตายเท่ากัน ยังอยู่ในห้องไอซียู



สอบสวนทราบว่า ก่อนเกิดเหตุนายอัลเดร์ขี่รถจักรยานยนต์พาภรรยากลับจ  ากซื้อของใช้ภายในบ้านที่ตลาดแม่สาย หลังจอดรถแล้วนายอัลเดร์จะนำข้าวของไปเก็บที่หลังบ้า  น ส่วนนางลัดดาเดินไปที่ประตูหน้าบ้าน จังหวะเดียวกันผู้ตายซึ่งเป็นคนร้ายแอบซุ่มในเง  ามืด บุกล็อกคอนางลัดดาใช้ปืนพกจี้ชิงทรัพย์สิน แต่เหยื่อขัดขืนพร้อมร้องตะโกนเรียกสามีให้ช่วย  เหลือ เลยถูกจ่อยิงศีรษะเผาขน 2 นัดซ้อน ร่างทรุดล้มจมกองเลือด จังหวะเดียวกัน นายอัลเดร์ สามี วิ่งจะเข้าช่วยเหลือกลับถูกยิงถล่ม 4 นัด แต่กระสุนเข้าเป้าเพียงนัดเดียว นายอัลเดร์ ฮึดสู้มือเปล่าบุกเข้ากอดรัดฟัดเหวี่ยงจนคนร้ายสู้แร  งไม่ไหวถูกลากร่างไปจับกดหัวจมน้ำในคลองชลประทา  น จนขาดอากาศหายใจเสียชีวิตอนาถ จากนั้นนายอัลเดร์ ขี่รถพาร่างภรรยาที่ยังหายใจรวยรินไปขอความช่วยเหลือ  จากตำรวจชุมชนนำส่งโรงพยาบาลดังกล่าว



ต่อมาสายวันเดียวกัน พ.ต.ท.ถนอมศักดิ์ ยศแผ่น รอง ผกก.สส.สภ.แม่สาย พร้อมกำลังตำรวจ เดินทางออกไปตรวจบ้านที่เกิดเหตุอย่างละเอียดอีกครั้  ง จนพบหลักฐานทราบชื่อคนร้ายคือนายผจญ ทาคำมา อายุ 29 ปี อยู่บ้านเลขที่ 55 หมู่ 6 บ.สันกอสา ต.โป่งงาม อ.แม่สาย โดยนายผจญเคยเป็นทหารเกณฑ์ และชอบเล่นปืน ส่วนสาเหตุบุกจี้ชิงทรัพย์ครั้งนี้ เพราะกำลังเดือดร้อนต้องการหาเงินใช้หนี้กองทุนหมู่บ  ้านเป็นเงิน 10,000 บาท ประกอบกับเมียเพิ่งคลอดลูกเลยไม่มีเงินใช้หนี้ส  ิน หมดทางออกคิดสั้นวางแผนบุกจี้ชิงทรัพย์จนถูกฆ่าตายใน  ที่สุด


Quelle: Thai Rath

----------


## Samuianer

Noch 'ne Frage hinten dran - wie seht ihr das der Geiselnehmer ertraenkt wurde?

Hat sich da der Verteidiger nicht mindestens des Totschlags oder ueberzogener Sebstverteidigung schuldig gemacht?

Bisher wurde wohl noch kein Strafverfahren eingeleitet....zurueck zum Faustecht?

Der Tote kann sich ja nicht mehr zu Wort elden - wie es wirklich war....


Was meint ihr?

----------


## big_cloud

Notwehr

----------


## Daniel Sun

Naja, von Faustrecht kann man wohl nicht sprechen.
Ganz klar Notwehr!

----------

Ich kapier den Text nicht ganz. Wurde seine Frau zwei mal in den Kopf geschossen ?

----------


## Daniel Sun

So hab ich es auch verstanden.

----------

Wenn er ihn schon überwältigt hatte und dann erst (in großer Erregung) ertränkt hatte (ohne Not), dann ist es zumindest Todschlag.
Kann natürlich auch sein, dass ihm in einem Kampf keine andere Wahl blieb, dem Eindringling den Kopf solange unter Wasser zu drücken, bis er sich nicht mehr regte.
Für Selbstjustiz könnte ich zwar, je nach Fall, Verständnis haben, ist aber nicht akzeptabel.

----------

Wenn es so war - für mich völlig verständlich........oder festnehmen lassen und dann zusehen müssen wie der auf Kaution freigelassen wird und sich verdünnsiert?

----------


## Met Prik

Wenn du einen bewaffneten Mann, der einen Augenblick vorher deine Frau erschossen hat, mit deinen blossen Haenden ueberwaeltigst und ihn dabei toetest, sollte normalerweise das Recht auf deiner Seite sein, IMHO

Es geht ja schliesslich auch um dein (Ueber)Leben.

----------


## Samuianer

> Wenn er ihn schon überwältigt hatte und dann erst (in großer Erregung) ertränkt hatte (ohne Not), dann ist es zumindest Todschlag.
> Kann natürlich auch sein, dass ihm in einem Kampf keine andere Wahl blieb, dem Eindringling den Kopf solange unter Wasser zu drücken, bis er sich nicht mehr regte.
> Für Selbstjustiz könnte ich zwar, je nach Fall, Verständnis haben, ist aber nicht akzeptabel.


Danke, kaum jemand denkt mal 'n bisschen tiefer nach - es war eine .22er (recht kleines Kaliber in Thailand dafuer beruechtigt, wegen ueberlagerter Ammo, nicht los zu gehen!) meine mal die sind hoechstens 6schuessig, zweimal die Frau, 4x auf den Mann davon ein Treffer...

Dann der Zweikampf - keine Zeugen!

In Rage ertraenkt - es haette ihn ja  keiner mehr erschiessen koennen!

Wer wuerde mit einem, mit einer Schusswaffe ausgeruesteten Eindringling einen Nahkampf starten?

Also muss sich der "Verteidiger" recht sicher gewesen sein das die eigentliche Gefahr gebannt sei....

Wenn nicht gar Mord....mindestens Totschlag - egal was....auch Taeter haben Rechte!

----------


## big_cloud

bei einem 6er Magazin kann bei fertig geladener Pistole durchaus noch eine Patrone im Patronenlager sein  ::

----------

Samuianer

Wenn du zusehen müsstest wie deiner Frau , die noch ein Kind von dir unterm Herzen trägt, das Hirn wechgeblasen wird...........

Würdest du dann dort stehen und ihm seine Rechte vorlesen?

----------


## Daniel Sun

Naja Samuianer, die Details kann ich in deinem ersten Post aber nicht nachlesen.

Außerdem soll es Leute geben, die gehen erstmal auf den Gegener los ohne sich darüber Gedanken zu machen, was passieren könnte.

Wenn es tatsächlich so war, dass der Angreifer genau wußte, dass keinerlei Gefahr mehr bestand, dann kann man wohl von Totschlag sprechen. Aber ohne Zeugen wird es wohl schwer nachzuweisen sein.

----------


## Phyton

.22 gibt es als revolver oder pistole.

ein magazin einer pistole fasst deutlich mehr als 6 patronen

----------


## Joseph

Also, der Text sagt (ganz knapp zusammengefasst, keine Zeit alles zu übersetzen, muss gleich weg), der tote Thai sei 29 Jahre alt, heiße Phajon Thamkhammah und sein ein ehemaliger Soldat, der gerne mit Waffen gespielt habe. Er hatte Schulden und sah keinen anderen Ausweg als einen Überfall.
Er drang in ein Holzhaus ein. Als die Besitzer, ein 38jähriger Franzose und seine 31jährige Frau, schwanger im 8. Monat, vom Einkaufen auf einem Motorrad sitzend nach Hause kamen, ging der Franzose hinter das Haus, um auf dem Markt von Maesai eingekaufte Sachen zu verstauen, während die Frau durch die Vordertür eintreten wollte. Der Verbrecher war „im dunklen Schatten verborgen“, bedrohte die Frau mit gezogener Waffe und wollte an „die Wertsachen“. Die Frau aber schrie laut und rief ihren Mann zu Hilfe. Als der zur Hilfe eilte, wurde die Frau zweimal in den Kopf getroffen, und es wurde 4mal auf ihn geschossen, eine Kugel drang in die Schulter ein. Mit blosser Hand wehrte sich der Franzose, er war stärker als der Räuber, zog den Räuber ins Wasser eines Klongs. Dort ertrank der Räuber.

Die Frau war durch zwei Schüsse aus einer 38er in den Kopf verletzt. Ihr Zustand war äußerst kritisch. Ins Krankenhaus gebracht, holte man das ungeborene Kind per Kaiserschnitt (es ist kräftig und lebensfähig), die Frau liegt auf der Intensivstation… 

Beim Räuber fand man 22er Waffer mit 19 Schuss Munition, eine 38er Waffe mit 24 Patronen. Auf dem Gelände fang man noch eine weitere 38er Waffe…


Für mich: reine Notwehr.  Mit Waffen- ob Pistole oder sonstwas, kenne ich mich nicht aus....geschossen wurde jedenfalls nach dem Zeitungsbericht mit einer 38er, die 22er fand man in der Tasche... Joseph

----------


## big_cloud

ich bin jetzt nur von der Mindestanzahl ausgegangen auch ein Revolver ist nicht immer nur sechsschuessig

----------


## Phyton

kaliber 38 ist für revolver. trommel fasst 5-6 patronen je nach modell

----------

Ist doch eigentlich scheissegal wieviel Schuss da rein gehen oder ?

----------


## Phyton

während eines kampfes kann es schon wichtig sein, zu wissen, ob der gegener ne geladene, oder ne leergeschossene waffe hat.

----------


## Daniel Sun

Man bin ich froh das ich nicht kämpfen muß.  ::

----------

Ich denke nur abgebrühte Waffenkenner, Profis und Filmhelden haben sowas drauf............bei allen anderen wohl eher Spontanreaktion. Ausser man hört das Klicken .........dann braucht es nimmer viele Kenntnisse.

----------


## Phyton

man kann nur hoffen, dass man niemals in so ne situation kommt.
trotzdem passiert sowas immer wieder irgendwo auf dieser welt.

----------


## Samuianer

Hier mal 'n Link zur Colt.22 (2tes Bild) weiss halt nicht was fuer 'ne marke die Tatwaffe war...klick mich..

Interessantwaere auch zu wisen welchen Hintergrund der "Selsbtverteidiger" hatte!

Wehrdienst, Polizei etc.?

Dann kann gesagt werden das ihm u.U. klar war das die Waffe nicht mehr gefeuert werden konnte oder ganz einfach der Umstand das der taeter versuchte weiter zu feuern und sich nichts mehr tat!

Sche.sse gelaufen!

Sicher, fuer die Opfer, besonders fuer die hochschwangere Fau uebelst, habe auch meine Empfindungen fuer deren Horror, nur hat halt der Taeter mit Sicherheit eine recht hohen Preis bezahlt und mit einiger Sicherheit auch Familie und Angehoerige......!

----------

Samuianer.....ist bei euch after hour oder sowas ?

Was du hier zur Zeit schreibst ist so leicht verständlich wie ne Mischung aus MrLuk und Tramaico.

----------


## big_cloud

Wer sich in Gefahr begibt kommt darin um

----------


## Samuianer

> Samuianer.....ist bei euch after hour oder sowas ?
> 
> Was du hier zur Zeit schreibst ist so leicht verständlich wie ne Mischung aus MrLuk und Tramaico.


 ::  

Willst du mich beleidigen? Mir die Jacke von Lucky Luke an zu passen?

Wenn du "Happy Hour" meinst, nee, noch nicht, dann schreibe ich hier auch nicht mehr, ist alles glatt, gerade und klar!

Kann dir ja 'ne Uebersetzung schreiben, wenn du mir die unverstaendlichen Parts heraus kopierst! 



Mein Tippfehler kannst du behalten, no x-tra charge!

 ::

----------


## guenny

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass der Ehemann nach den Hilfeschreien seiner Frau ihr zuhilfegeilt ist und ohne lange zu überlegen sich auf den Täter gestürzt hat. Keiner ist so cool wie in der Glotze und rechnet die Schüsse nach.
Wie er allerdings den Typen vom Haus zum Klong geschleppt hat (oder während des Kampfes dorthingeraten oder geflohen und dort gestellt....???) ist mir nicht klar.
Aber egal.
ÜBrigens ist diese Konstellation die typische Fangfrage gewesen, während der Gesinnungsprüfungszeit bei Wehrdienstverweigerern.
Wer dabei dann sagte, er macht nix, weil er ist ja Pazifist, hatte mitunter verloren. Er wurde als nicht glaubwürdig eingestuft.

----------


## guenny

Das Schießeisen scheint ja in Thailand locker zu sitzen.
Kürzlich passiert im Familienkreis:
Der jüngere Bruder einer Tante meiner Frau hat mit einem Mädel geliebäugelt, sie schien auch gar nicht abgeneigt.
Ein anderer Typ, wohl rasend eifersüchtig obwohl nicht Freund des Mädels sondern Möchtegernanwärter, lauerte daraufhin dem Bruder der Tante auf und schoss ihn 2x von hinten in den Kopf.
Er lag dann bewusstlos/im Koma am Straßenrand, einige Leute gingen wohl achtlos vorbei, weil sie ihn für besoffen(!) hielten.
Erst Familie von ihm versuchte ihn aufzuwecken und stellte fest was passiert war.
Der Täter ist bis heute flüchtig, der junge Mann starb später im Krankenhaus.

----------


## big_cloud

bin 15 Monate mit Schiesseisen rumgerannt, weiss was die Dinger anrichten und bin froh in meinem privaten Umfeld ohne Schusswaffen auszukommen

----------

> Also, der Text sagt (ganz knapp zusammengefasst, keine Zeit alles zu übersetzen, muss gleich weg), der tote Thai sei 29 Jahre alt, heiße Phajon Thamkhammah und sein ein ehemaliger Soldat, der gerne mit Waffen gespielt habe. Er hatte Schulden und sah keinen anderen Ausweg als einen Überfall............................


joseph, so wie du es jetzt übersetzt hast, ist es auch besser zu verstehen.
wenn es denn so ist. würde ich auf jeden fall sagen das der mann in notwehr gehandelt hat.

----------

18 monate habe ich dem staat mit der waffe treue geleistet, das reicht.
bin noch nie ein freund von waffen gewesen, habe mich auch nie dafür interessiert. komm ohne aus, werde es wohl auch weiter ohne schaffen.

----------


## Joseph

Ob Notwehr oder nicht, bleibt für uns nur Spekulation. Wir sind auf den Zeitungsartikel angewiesen, haben aber keine eigene Einsicht in den wahren Geschehensablauf. 

Doch habe ich mir den Thairath-Artikel im Original angesehen, die Überschrift lautet:
ฝรั่งใจเด็ด มือเปล่าสู้โจร กดน้ำ-ดับ 

Das heißt : Ein mutiger Farang widersetzt sich mit bloßen Händen einem Räuber, drückt in ins Wasser...

Das heißt, Thairath selbst sieht den Farang als Helden...

Übrigens stammt die Meldung von gestern -26-11-, 12,10 Ortszeit, mich wundert, dass keine andere Thaizeitung bisher die Meldung bringt...wenigstens erscheint, wenn man bei Google den Namen des Räubers eingibt, nur der Thairathartikel...

Joseph

----------


## walter

notwehr, da dieser eindringling eine schwangere frau "erschoss". ich glaube nicht, dass ein ehemann in dieser situation noch rational reagieren kann. 
stell dir vor, du warst kurz vorher mit deiner frau beim ultraschall und der arzt sagt euch alles ok. du nimmst sie in den arm, ihr freut euch so auf das kleine und dann dieses........
das ist eine horrorgeschichte.
kein mitleid mit dem täter, sorry

----------


## Samuianer

"in Notwehr" gehandelt, Unschuldig!


Sieht so aus als hat die Mehrzahl dafuer gestimmt, keine weiteren Fragen!

Ich wuerde weiterhin auf "Totschlag mit mildernen Umstaenden" plaedieren, weil der Mann, wenn auch in Notwehr einen Menschen getoetet hat!

Der Taeter, waere er noch am Leben, waere fuer seine Tat, auch bestraft worden!


Recht interessant zu verstehen wie schnell Mensch bereit ist eine Toetung, egal unter welchen Umstaenden, zu vergeben!

mal eine weitausschweifende Frage zum Thema Notwehr:
Handeln die Machthaber von Nordkorea, Iran dann, unter der offensichtlichen Bedrohung der USA, nicht auch in Notwehr in dem sie versuchen sich mit nuklearen "Abschreckungswaffen" zu profilieren?

Sind dann die Selbstmordanschlaege nicht auch gerechtfertigt?

Die Taeter und Drahtzieher behaupten ja auch in einer Art "Notwehr" zu handeln?

Wo sind da die Grenzen frage ich mich?

Bin kein Christ, das muss Mensch auch nicht sein um an dem Grundsatz "Du sollst nicht toeten!" fest zu halten, oder?

----------


## big_cloud

der Mann hat mit blossen Haenden und angeschossener Schulter einen bewaffneten Gegner mit militaerischer Ausbildung nieder gemacht!
Selbst eine leer geschossene Schusswaffe in der Hand kann als Schlagwaffe wie ein Stein benutzt werden.
Von Verhaeltnismaessigkeit der Mittel das der Verteidiger sich immer eine Stufe hoeher wehren kann als die Bedrohungssituation ist gar nicht erst zu reden

----------


## Hua Hin

Samuianer, 
Politik ist so ein schmutziges Spiel, das herrschen ganz andere Spielregeln.

----------


## Samuianer

Toeten, zum Zwecke der Notwehr.... zu akzeptieren, heisst das nicht auch generell toeten zu akzeptieren, es muessen nur die Voraussetzungen _stimmen_!? 

macht mich irgendwie zutiefst nachdenklich... was mich nicht los laesst ist, das beide Menschen sind, der Eine verdient es getoetet zu werden weil er ein Gesetzesbrecher ist, der Andere erhaelt das Recht zu toeten (eigentlich ein schwerer Gesetzesbruch) weil er das Opfer ist... und der Taeter wird zum Opfer, das Opfer Taeter... bleibt aber unangtastet...

stimmt mich sehr, sehr nachdenklich - auch wenn es auf den ersten Anschein erstmal _voellig korrekt_ erscheint!

----------


## big_cloud

Darum gibts ja die Verhaeltnismaessigkeitsregelung im Notwehrrecht wenn mich jemand mit der blossen Faust angreift darf ich mich mit nem (Gummi)Knueppel wehren, bei einem Angriff mit nem Messer darf ich mich mit Mistgabel, Steinwurf und sogar Schusswaffe wehren um den Aggressor zu neutralisieren (kampfunfaehig machen) beim Angriff mit ner Schusswaffe ist fast jedes Mittel zur Verteidigung recht und wenn es bei dem Kampf um die Schusswaffe welche der Aggressor noch in der Hand haelt darf ich ihm notfalls auch das Genick brechen oder ihn ersaeufen.

Hab ich allerdings die Schusswaffe errungen darf ich den Aggressor dann nicht einfach umlegen, da keine unmittelbare Gefahr fuer mein Leib und leben von dem Angreifer  mehr ausgeht

----------


## big_cloud

Darum gibts ja die Verhaeltnismaessigkeitsregelung im Notwehrrecht wenn mich jemand mit der blossen Faust angreift darf ich mich mit nem (Gummi)Knueppel wehren, bei einem Angriff mit nem Messer darf ich mich mit Mistgabel, Steinwurf und sogar Schusswaffe wehren um den Aggressor zu neutralisieren (kampfunfaehig machen) beim Angriff mit ner Schusswaffe ist fast jedes Mittel zur Verteidigung recht und wenn es bei dem Kampf um die Schusswaffe welche der Aggressor noch in der Hand haelt darf ich ihm notfalls auch das Genick brechen oder ihn ersaeufen.

Hab ich allerdings die Schusswaffe errungen darf ich den Aggressor dann nicht einfach umlegen, da keine unmittelbare Gefahr fuer mein Leib und leben von dem Angreifer  mehr ausgeht

Bin als Wachsoldat des oefteren ueber diese Rechtslage unterwiesen und 
vergattert worden

----------


## big_cloud

Eingriffsrecht Jedermann Paragraph

----------


## big_cloud

Rechtfertigender Notstand

----------


## big_cloud

Hoffe Euch nicht zu sehr gelangweilt zu haben
Gruss
Lothar

----------


## Samuianer

ich glaub es trotzdem nicht so ganz - "Verhaeltnissmaessigkeit"... ?

----------


## big_cloud

Warnschuss zwischen die Augen und nen gezielter Schuss in die Luft geht nazuerlich auch nicht, das weisen die Forensiker schon nach

----------

oder ist mit dem kopf auf die kugel gefallen.

----------

Samuianer fühlt sich wohl schon als Thai..............

----------


## schiene

Bin selbst auch Waffenträger(auf Arbeit) und oftmals sehr erstaunt wie wenig Schulung und Übung manch ein legaler Waffenträger hat.

----------


## odd

Ich erinnere mich noch an meine Bundeswehrzeit. Unser Ausbilder meinte: In einer Notsituation nur auf die Beine zu schiessen, wo dies waere egal:
(Jochbein, Stirnbein, Nasenbein, Brustbein, Steissbein) man sollte nur nicht waehlerisch sein.

----------


## Samuianer

> Samuianer fühlt sich wohl schon als Thai..............


Stefan, elaboriere mal...  ::  nach all den Jahren, keine Ahnung wie sich das so fuehlen koennte?

 ::  

Davon mal abgesehen, werde von Leuten die mich hier lange genug kennen, immer wieder als "Dek 'mui", bezeichnet, auch zwangslos mit "pen khun thai leo!" vorgestellt.... was selbstverstaendlich nicht ueber zu bewerten ist und eher eine Hoeflichkeitsfloskel bedeutet, als toternst zu nehmen ist.

Zum Thema: Jede Muenze hat halt ihre zwei Seiten! Versuche gern - beide Seiten zu beleuchten um zu einem besseren Verstaendniss der Situation zu kommen.

In D. sind ja auch schon Polizisten die ihren Dienst versehen haben wegen einem toedlichen Schuss angeklagt worden, in den US Gang und Gebe!

Ich weiss nicht ob es prinzipiell bejubelt werden sollte wen ein Mensch einen anderen toetet, egal was die Umstaende sind!

Besonders in dem Fall hier, "Fangschuss" ja, aber gezielt toeten einwandfrei NEIN!

Wo sind da genau die Grenzen zu ziehen!?

----------


## Samuianer

> Samuianer fühlt sich wohl schon als Thai..............


Stefan, elaboriere mal...  ::  nach all den Jahren, keine Ahnung wie sich das so fuehlen koennte?

 ::  

Davon mal abgesehen, werde von Leuten die mich hier lange genug kennen, immer wieder als "Dek 'mui", bezeichnet, auch zwangslos mit "pen khun thai leo!" vorgestellt.... was selbstverstaendlich nicht ueber zu bewerten ist und eher eine Hoeflichkeitsfloskel bedeutet, als toternst zu nehmen ist.

Zum Thema: Jede Muenze hat halt ihre zwei Seiten! Versuche gern - beide Seiten zu beleuchten um zu einem besseren Verstaendniss der Situation zu kommen.

In D. sind ja auch schon Polizisten die ihren Dienst versehen haben wegen einem toedlichen Schuss angeklagt worden, in den US Gang und Gebe!

Ich weiss nicht ob es prinzipiell bejubelt werden sollte wen ein Mensch einen anderen toetet, egal was die Umstaende sind!

Besonders in dem Fall hier, "Fangschuss" ja, aber gezielt toeten einwandfrei NEIN!

Wo sind da genau die Grenzen zu ziehen!?

----------

Drehen wir mal die Rollen um:

Thai kommt nach Hause und überrascht Farang-Einbrecher.

Wie würde uns die Story dann wohl verkauft ? Vor lauter Schuldgefühlen ertränkte sich der Farang selbst ?

----------


## Samuianer

Nee, zu schnell, zu viel geschluckt, bei dem Versuch den Klong auszutrinken!

 ::

----------

Wie ich sehe....nu verstehen wir uns wieder.   :cool:

----------


## Daniel Sun

> Ich weiss nicht ob es prinzipiell bejubelt werden sollte wen ein Mensch einen anderen toetet, egal was die Umstaende sind!


Aus meiner Sicht, kann der Tot niemals bejubbelt werden. Nicht aber jeder tot ist auch gleich tragisch. Wo man da die Grenzen zieht ist wohl sehr individuell.

----------

